
Show HN: HNfavorites – Explore the community's favorite content - modo_
http://www.hnfavorites.com
======
dang
Nice. I suggest dropping the "Ask HN" posts or filtering them onto a second
page, since those discussions tend to be a lot different from original story
submissions.

We need to do more with the favorites feature! We'll do that eventually (in
accordance with our motto, "move slowly and preserve things").

~~~
modo_
Thanks dang! I was super excited when you guys first announced favorites -
there's so much cool stuff on HN that disappears after a day or two. Filtering
the "Ask/Show/Tell HN" posts onto a new page is definitely a next step - as
well as adding a favorite comments page.

Could you guys add favorites to the API? Scraping is pretty rough - Cloudflare
doesn't seem to like me.

~~~
tmaly
For me the Ask HN posts tend to have the most gold in terms of information. I
tend to bookmark these the most.

------
midgetjones
Cool project!

I'd take issue with the claim that "the feature has had a good amount of
adoption", though. The top result only has 41 favourites despite ~800 points.

~~~
modo_
Thanks man! Yeah that's a fair point - favorites still have a lot of room to
grow. Hopefully this project can get them the attention they deserve.

I'm happy to report that a pretty large percentage of the daily active users
on HN have favorited a few items (and some outlier users have favorited
hundreds)!

~~~
midgetjones
That would be great, although personally speaking I like to keep all my
bookmarks in one place, so it wasn't that useful for me. However, I do
favourite particularly interesting comments sometimes, and would love to see
what other people have saved as very often they're more interesting than the
link itself.

~~~
modo_
Cool - I'm actually planning to spin off a version that just shows favorited
comments when I have time!

------
adjkant
I would find it really funny if this thread becomes a top favourited one since
it's directly bringing attention to the feature and is very much worth
bookmarking in some way.

+1 favorite :)

------
ChuckMcM
That would be a fun link along the lines as /new which would help new users
get a sense of the place.

------
chauhankiran
I like this thing about HN community, making something interesting from raw
materials! Good Job.

------
vxNsr
I only noticed the feature a week or two ago, I guess this is one of those
things that will slowly gain use...

------
jferge
great stuff, a lot of cool posts i wouldn't have known about otherwise.

